# Recommend "coolest" hydration pack??



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm shopping hydration packs. I've used a borrowed Camelback a few times, and my one big gripe is I don't like the way it makes my back sweat, even in colder weather.

I see that Osprey has a pack called the Synchro 15 that supposedly promotes air flow over the back, and Deuter has several similar packs ie EXP air, Attack 20, Speedlite.

Do these designs really work?

Any reason to choose one over the other?

Am I missing a better option?

Thanks!


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the deuter racexair better than the osprey equivalent, but that's just my opinion. It works pretty well, but nothing is going to fully get rid of sweaty back.... but it is better, no doubt.

There is also the waist pack type hydration systems, if that is of interest... nothing on your back.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting -- opinions are what I am looking for!

A waist pack is a good idea as far as the sweaty back, but I really don't like fanny packs as it seems that I am constantly fussing with the waist strap (tight enough when I'm standing is too tight when I am seated, etc.).


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

d365 said:


> I like the deuter racexair better


Specific question about the RaceX Air -- it looks like it has the mesh shoulder straps. Do you find these problematic? One online review that I read complained about them twisting and folding on themselves.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Which camelback did you use? I have the Rouge and its nice and lightweight but if you need bigger size pack then I'm not sure whats out there.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

crfnick56 said:


> Which camelback did you use? I have the Rouge and its nice and lightweight but if you need bigger size pack then I'm not sure whats out there.


I think it was the Mule. No problem with the weight or the support, I just didn't like it constantly against my back and the sweat build up.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

tm3 said:


> I think it was the Mule. No problem with the weight or the support, I just didn't like it constantly against my back and the sweat build up.


Check out USWE packs, they have pretty good ventilation and mesh panels where it sits against your back. I had one but ended up selling it because it was just too big for what I needed but it was an awesome pack!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have the Osprey Raptor 14...about 2 years old now and I love it. It does have the back air ventilation design, which sort of works. No matte what, in 70*+ weather, I am sweating lie mo fo so it doesn't matter to me. I like how many pockets it has; the bladder size and design, and the magnetic clip the nozzle has. I don't know if they still make the Raptor anymore though...


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have the mule, syncro 3, delaney hip pack, and uswe f4. Hip pack is good for short rides but need more space to carry stuff. Uswe is great for aggressive rides if you dont want it bouncing around. Syncro is what i use the most because its light and holds just enough stuff. I think they are all great. They all give you a sweaty back. If your back is sweaty, its sweaty. In hindsight, i shouldve just searched by the storage i needed and the little features. Love the magnetic clip of the osprey, the high volume mouth piece of the uswe. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

d365 said:


> I like the deuter racexair better than the osprey equivalent, but that's just my opinion. It works pretty well, but nothing is going to fully get rid of sweaty back.... but it is better, no doubt.


I'd agree with this. Best pack I've used. I wasn't really sure when I first looked at it, but so glad the guy at the LBS recommended it.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

tm3 said:


> Specific question about the RaceX Air -- it looks like it has the mesh shoulder straps. Do you find these problematic? One online review that I read complained about them twisting and folding on themselves.


It's one of its best features. They are very comfortable fitting, and cool. never had any issue with them at all.

Another of its best features is how the bladder opening works, best/easiest/securest of all the bladders styles in my opinion. Has a really good bite valve too.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I have the Osprey Raptor 14...about 2 years old now and I love it. It does have the back air ventilation design, which sort of works. No matte what, in 70*+ weather, I am sweating lie mo fo so it doesn't matter to me.I don't know if they still make the Raptor anymore though...





jacksonlui said:


> Syncro is what i use the most because its light and holds just enough stuff. I think they are all great. They all give you a sweaty back. If your back is sweaty, its sweaty.


As I understand it, the Osprey Synchro has the "Airspeed" system which is supposed to give it more ventilation than the Raptor (which is still being made). From the www site it looks like the "Airspeed" kind of suspends the pack off one's back a little to allow some airflow. The Deuter looks similar, but their www site leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## ervandew (Apr 29, 2014)

I have an osprey synchro 10, uswe airborne, and a platypus duthie 15.

The uswe is by far the sweatiest. I love how secure the pack is, but not only does my back sweat like crazy, it also leaves a sweaty X on my chest.

Though my back still sweats, I highly prefer the suspended backs on the osprey and the platypus. I prefer the platypus for its better and more ample storage options, without being too large.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Which version did you use, the regular or the NV version? There's a VERY big difference between the normal and the NV, NV being definitely designed to be cooler and offer more air flow between your back and the pack. Oh and yeah, my vote goes to CB for well made packs that last. My first CB MULE lasted me 7 years and if I replaced the one zipper that broke, would still be good to use today, tried an Osprey, did not last, back to CB and very happy.



crfnick56 said:


> Which camelback did you use? I have the Rouge and its nice and lightweight but if you need bigger size pack then I'm not sure whats out there.
> 
> 
> tm3 said:
> ...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a CamelBack Charge LR, which carries the bladder low in the lumbar region. This lets me adjust it so that the waist strap carries all the weight (think backpacking), and the shoulder straps can be a bit more loose. That way the pack isn't cinched down so tight to your back and allows more airflow. You'll still sweat more than without a pack no matter what, but it's my favorite pack so far.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

^^^ 
agreed. I really like my Charge LR. I got mine at the end of summer, so I haven't gotten to properly test it in PHX heat, but I did ride in the 90's with it and it was overall more comfortable than the tall narrow backpack style I had before.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Dueter Race EX Air.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: I'm pretty sure it doesn't make your back sweat, but rather prevents any sweat from evaporating.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Lone Rager said:


> FWIW: I'm pretty sure it doesn't make your back sweat, but rather prevents any sweat from evaporating.


Which pack are you referring to? The Deuter allows air to circulate between your back and the pack, which does allow evap. I still sweat, that's a given.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Which version did you use, the regular or the NV version? There's a VERY big difference between the normal and the NV, NV being definitely designed to be cooler and offer more air flow between your back and the pack. Oh and yeah, my vote goes to CB for well made packs that last. My first CB MULE lasted me 7 years and if I replaced the one zipper that broke, would still be good to use today, tried an Osprey, did not last, back to CB and very happy.


It is an older model CamelBack Mule. I'll look at the NV version.

Will also take a look at the Platypus.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

"Coolest" hydration pack is a frame bag. Hands down.

Maybe something to think about. I've ridden with one for a few years now and really got use to having the weight inside my frame, lower center of gravity. Much better on my shoulders, why I started, as well as my back and arse.


----------



## ervandew (Apr 29, 2014)

Take a look at the Dakine Drafter as well. That's another pack with a suspended back.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Surly29 said:


> "Coolest" hydration pack is a frame bag. Hands down.
> 
> Maybe something to think about. I've ridden with one for a few years now and really got use to having the weight inside my frame, lower center of gravity. Much better on my shoulders, why I started, as well as my back and arse.


Are you referring to a pack designed for hiking, with an internal frame, or a hydration specific pack that has a frame (if so, which one is that?)?

Looking at the CamelBack NV, it does not seem that the design of the NV would provide as much air flow as the Deuter or Syncrho, but hard to be sure just by looking online.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

No. It's a bag that fits the open space in my front triangle, mounts inside the frame. Holds all my tools in the bottom and food, cloths and water bladder in the top. Might be hard to fit in some full-suspension frames but there's quite a few companies doing custom made bags. Just an option you might not have thought of.

As others have said, ANY backpack will make you sweat. Not wearing one is MUCH cooler.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a Synchro 10. I dig it!... I've never used it, and had a hot back come to mind. It also has tons of great pockets/features. Osprey knows their stuff!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Surly29 said:


> No. It's a bag that fits the open space in my front triangle, mounts inside the frame. Holds all my tools in the bottom and food, cloths and water bladder in the top. Might be hard to fit in some full-suspension frames but there's quite a few companies doing custom made bags. Just an option you might not have thought of.
> 
> As others have said, ANY backpack will make you sweat. Not wearing one is MUCH cooler.


Many talk about suspended weight and non suspended weight and how it impacts the bikes handling. Im not sure about all that but i use both a frame bag and hydration pack. My motivation was to get the weight off my shoulders.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

Way I figure, the weight on my back would be transferred to the bike through my arms, legs, and the seat so its the same amount of suspended weight (rider and gear) and I actually prefer more weight being lower on the bike and not on my back.

It doesn't make riding tech any harder, in fact I think it makes it easier without the weight on my back pushing me around. Maybe it takes a little getting used to though.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Surly29 said:


> No. It's a bag that fits the open space in my front triangle, mounts inside the frame. Holds all my tools in the bottom and food, cloths and water bladder in the top. Might be hard to fit in some full-suspension frames but there's quite a few companies doing custom made bags. Just an option you might not have thought of.
> 
> As others have said, ANY backpack will make you sweat. Not wearing one is MUCH cooler.


I will admit after getting the frame bag, I haven't used my pack.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I like Camelbak Lobo. But at 100 oz, it might be larger than you need.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel like this is on topic... so, I will ask. 

Has anyone figured out how to run a bladder out of their frame bag in a race scenario? It makes tons of sense to me when the pace is a bit more relaxed, and slowing down to drink isn't a big deal. My hose is a bit to short to drink from comfortably on rough terrain, and I feel like making the hose longer will end up with the hose being sloppy/in the way.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Frame bag is an interesting idea. I'll look into it.

So far I'm leaning towards the Osprey Syncro, but still evaluating.

All of the input is appreciated.


----------



## KidConejo (Feb 10, 2015)

Surly29 said:


> Way I figure, the weight on my back would be transferred to the bike through my arms, legs, and the seat so its the same amount of suspended weight (rider and gear) and I actually prefer more weight being lower on the bike and not on my back.
> 
> It doesn't make riding tech any harder, in fact I think it makes it easier without the weight on my back pushing me around. Maybe it takes a little getting used to though.


I prefer the weight on my back. On riding tech features the bike moves about under me and so I prefer it to weigh less. Same if I have to throw it into switchbacks. I tend to stay more stationary so it's easier to swing the bike side to side if it weighs less. Thus I've moved everything to my pack even though it results in a high center of gravity. Bike feels more nimble to me but again it just comes down to personal preference.

Lastly I've found some circular foam discs. I think they're 2" in diameter and 1/2" thick. glued them onto my pack at the corners and it significantly improves air flow. Not the most elegant solution but it works damn well. Also allows my pack to stay much cooler.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Syncro 10 here fwiw...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm an Osprey guy thru & thru after years of Camelbaks, Dakine, Sierra Designs and a couple others. osprey guarantees their stuff FOR LIFE so if the stitching comes out, you can send it it and they will fix it or send you a new pack. 

In a perfect world, I'd rather not wear a pack but having one on my back has saved my bacon more than once in crashes when I've landed on my back.


----------



## tm3 (Dec 17, 2005)

That Osprey warranty and stories that I have heard about their customer service really gives them an edge.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Recommend "coolest" hydration pack??*

If its a consideration, I've been told that the zipped pocket in the smallest Osprey Synchro isn't large enough to hold an iPhone 6 plus.... As much as i was enamored of the Sychro I ended up getting Rogue for that reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I won't buy another Osprey until they make it so the hose doesn't immediately and always fall to the ground any time you set the pack down. The extra hose length required to go across your chest is the culprit.


----------

